# next stop - Hilary Hahn



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*TCHAIKOVSKY "Violin Concerto" (Hilary Hahn)*

*PYOTR ILYICH TCHAIKOVSKY (1840--1893)

"Violin Concerto in D major op. 35"

Hilary Hahn - violin

I. Allegro moderato (00:00)

II. Canzonetta. Andante (19:22)

III. Finale. Allegro vivacissimo (25:45)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko

Recordings: Liverpool, Philharmonic Hall, November 2008*

I love Hilary Hahn, but here I find her a bit to spartane and passive. Not bad though.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hilary Hahn plays Brahms' Violin Concerto*

Here Hillary is magic! She looks effortless, but consentrated like always, but what she produce of music is an adventure. The orchestra is very committed and engaged to.

youtube comments

*One of the double bass players has the longest thumb I have ever seen. 36:11﻿

 Hilary's playing brings me such joy. <3 Its beautiful to see her play so freely, selflessly, and even happily. We love you Hilary!!!

I decided three years ago to educate myself and and listen to classical music. Two evenings, I could`t find something pleasant for me. On the third day there was in YouTube Recommendations- Hilary Hahn, Brahms Violin Concerto. My first thought was that, no, she is too young and pretty, probably will not play very well, probably one of those pop violinists. Listening to this recording, I was in a complete shock how someone is able to play so wonderfully. It felt like the music was flowing from some holy source and it seemed like time had stopped. Such a mysterious experience I never felt by listening any other violinist.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hilary Hahn - Paganini Caprice 24 & Paganiniana*

Brilliant playing and interpreatation!

youtube comments
* 
The excerpt from the 4th Caprice is the best for me.

THE version. no thing and no one tops this.﻿

a very good ear. Near perfect technique. A little weak vibrato for my taste. I know it's one of the most hard things in violin to master, but she isn't very good with it. It sounds somewhat dull when she makes vibrato. Good speed, perfect frequencies but this vibrato sounds cut and immature. Same thing in other videos with her performance. But anyways this is a highest grade performance no doubt﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hahn - Korngold - Violin Concerto*

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
I. Moderato nobile (00:00)
II. Romanze (08:56)
III. Allegro assai vivace (17:17)
Hilary Hahn, violin
Deutsche Symphonie Orchestra
Kent Nagano, conductor*

One of my absolute favourite violin concertos!
And again a brilliant, passionate, tender, fragile interpretation. She playes it very sincear..you beleve in it emotionaly, in opposite to some others that plays intensly "passionate" where you get the feel of that the dramaturgi and "passion" is intellectually placed instead of heartfelt.
I have not listened much to Vengerov, and I must give him some chance, but my impression of him is absolutely such a "false" dramatic tool.

youtube comments

*Beautiful music Beautiful musician and interpretation One of the best things the Brothers Warners ever did was to employ Korngold His classical music lifts so many of WB's films to dizzing heights of greatness This concerto fits perfectly into the last part of 1937's PRINCE AND THE PAUPER where Prince Edward's identity has to be established﻿

This is a wonderful version, not perfect, but wonderful nonetheless.

This is just amazing! One of my favourite violin concertos, and such a good production!Makes me glad!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Hahn - Glazunov - Violin Concerto

*Alexander Glazunov - Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82
I. Moderato (00:00)
II. Andante sostenuto (04:24)
III. Allegro (14:46)
Hilary Hahn, violin
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Semyon Bychkov, conductor*

Another standout interpretaion of a milestone work on the violin reportoare.
You BELIEVE in Hillarys way of perform.

youtube comments

*Here's Hilary doing her thing with the Glazunov violin concerto - which is not heard very often! Her sound production is amazing.

Compared to the Lalo, Bruch(g minor) and even the Khatchaturian, this is a very technically demanding piece, but she handles it beautifully, especially the double stops;although, ironically, the intonation on the most difficult ones is better than some of the octaves. What a beautiful sounding violin. I'm quite sure that it is an old, Italian, classical violin, but I 'm not discerning enough to name the maker. The sounds she gets on high notes on E string are as lovely and pristine I think I've ever heard, and I'm 73. Beyond beautiful, Ms. Hahn. Thank you so much.﻿

Great performance. World's ugliest conductor. Hands down.﻿

After listening to Hilary's Glazunov, the tune kept coming back to me. I think she did it perfectly.﻿*


----------

